# Health problems after starting low FODMAP diet.



## Pumlan (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,

I've now been on the low FODMAP diet for about 8 weeks and love it! I feel so much better, not bloated anymore, no IBS pain and toilet habits have become better and more regular.

However, my piles have gotten worse since and I'm now bleeding a lot more when going to the toilet (without really being constipated) and today I have had a quite sharp pain in my stomach (upper abdomen) for several hours which is very different from my IBS pains which rarely are sharp and in the same spot. I haven't had any acid reflux or indigestion or similar so I don't understand where the pain comes from.. I hadn't been eating anything different either.

Does anyone recognize this as something which might be related to the low FODMAP diet?

Any ideas are welcome,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Where is the pain, if it is in the upper right quadrant for several hours at a time you might want to get the gall bladder checked out. Sometimes a change in diet can set it off. Don't think the Low FODMAP would be any more likely than any other diet, but it is common to see in people who have changed their diet recently to lose weight.


----------



## Pumlan (Aug 1, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Where is the pain, if it is in the upper right quadrant for several hours at a time you might want to get the gall bladder checked out. Sometimes a change in diet can set it off. Don't think the Low FODMAP would be any more likely than any other diet, but it is common to see in people who have changed their diet recently to lose weight.


Thanks for your reply Kathleen, the pain is right in the centre kind of just below the ribs/inbetween the ribs which is why I'm thinking it's related to the stomach..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like it is different enough from the usual pain to go to the docs and get it checked out. IBS won't prevent you from getting an ulcer or other upper GI problem.


----------



## jacobgordon (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi

I discussed your problm with our medical adviser,accroding them i think there are scarcity & lack of water in your body.So drink wate at list 10/12li per day.And also consult with a medical adviser.You can also talk our medical group directly through our website www.avinandan.in.Get well soon.


----------

